# Cleaning baby pigeon ?



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

The baby pigeon has step by step learning to grooming and look after itself.
I was just concerned that i have realised little bugs on it likely to be parasites 
its really bugging it so how do i efficiently get rid of them and how do you wash a baby pigeon please?

thank you .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If it has mites or feather lice then you can use a spray or powder containing Permethrin. These are available specifically for pigeons (Johnson's Pigeon insect spray, for example - though that's in UK) or a bird spray / powder from pet store should do. Just ensure the bird's face is not exposed to it when spraying or dusting. 

Pigeons like to bathe, so an inch or so of water to start with would be OK for a youngster to learn about taking a bath.


----------



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you ! =]


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just put the bath some place that can get wet! You will see why after the first time. Good luck.


----------

